

The Thirty Meter Telescope Is Finally Getting Built - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-thirty-meter-telescope-is-finally-getting-built

======
McKayDavis
Yesterday, Hawaii Gov. David Ige put a temporary hold on construction of the
TMT to address concerns by protestors.

[http://khon2.com/2015/04/07/ige-puts-temporary-hold-on-
const...](http://khon2.com/2015/04/07/ige-puts-temporary-hold-on-construction-
of-mauna-kea-telescope/)

